# Tow 23Rs With F150 Supercew



## Brandon (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi,
I am pretty interested in the 23RS. I have a 2014 F150 4x4 Supercrew 145" wheelbase 5.0L V8 engine short box. I have search internet and the lowest number I found for towing capacity is 7700 lb. Since the 23RS dry weight is 5060 lbs, it seems my F150 can handle it. I also plan to get a sway control hitch like the equalizer. So my question is if my F150 good enough to handle the 23RS or do I have to choose something smaller like 18RS?

Thanks guys.

Brandon


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The last F-150 I had was just like yours except the engine was the Ecoboost. Our last Outback was a 270BH with dry weight of just under 6,000 lbs, the F-150 handled that trailer like a champ. Two years ago we sold that trailer and got the larger 301BQ, approximately 1,000 lbs. heavier and 3 feet longer. Long story short, the F-150 got traded for an F-250 diesel last spring. So based on my experience, your F-150 will likely handle a 23RS just fine. What you need to pay attention to the most is the actual hitch weight of the trailer. Subtract the trailer hitch weight from your F-150's payload capacity, and you'll have the remaining payload capacity for passengers, and anything else you load into your truck.

Todd


----------



## bgarner (Sep 12, 2015)

Your F-150 will do just fine. I have an F-150 with Ecoboost and pull a 29RLS that's has a dry weight of 7300lbs. While the Ecoboost has a little horsepower and towing capacity than the V* I believe you will be good. Make sure you get a good weight distribution hitch and set it up properly for towing any camper. That will spread the load over your truck and not just put it on the rear of the truck.


----------



## Brandon (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks you guys for the reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe it can tow it, but will it tow it without exceeding the weight safety ratings of the truck? There are so many of F150 configurations and all are not equally capable. Here is a review with some F150s that show what I'm talking about. I recommend you find out what your truck's realistic towing capacity by using RV Tow Check before you make that purchase.


----------

